# Looking up Pedigree



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Do yall know of any other websites besides the apbt-online site. I paid the 30 bucks and still have not been activated there uugghh...Sorry to bug yall but i really want to see my pups ped  ty


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

what registry are they through? gimme the sire and dam's names maybe I can find you something..


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Sire Dolomite
dam Lil Miss B.A.

They are adba


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

it just says Dolomite that's it?


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the adba numbers..Roses and Thorns is in front of the name.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

if you type exactly what it says I can do a search for you and I will let you know if I can find something.


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

ROSES AND THORN'S "DOLOMITE" (sire)

ROSES & THORN'S "LIL MISS B.A." (dam)


----------

